# what iss going on with my platy?



## djejht (May 5, 2009)

my platy has fattend up and her scales are sticking out almost looks like a pineapple


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pineconing is very bad (scales sticking out like a pinecone). Even well-fed, pregnant fish don't stick the scales out unless they are ill. Search "bloat". There are multiple causes. I think the fish loses the ability to regulate the amount of water in its body and swells up. Adding salt is often recommended, but won't cure a fish with failed kidneys.


----------



## djejht (May 5, 2009)

do you think that my fish is sick or with fish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't say for sure without a picture. Platys do get huge with fry. But scales sticking out makes me think she's ill. Especially if it came on suddenly. Fry bellies grow gradually and there is a usually a dark spot at the rear of the belly.

You could try feeding skinned, cooked, pieces of pea. It a fishy laxative.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

i'm with emc! i believe in the pea method. it always works for me.


----------



## Slayer667 (Apr 26, 2009)

what you described is Dropsy...fish get bloated & scales stick out like a pine cone... It is caused by kidney damage, did u medicate the fish? it could be that you over medicated it, If not try a combo of Melafix & pimafix.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

My danio has a huge belly (abnormally big), and I assumed dropsy. But he has a had it for a while now, and the scales aren't popping out. He looks nothing like a pine cone or anything. I'm just wondering if he really does have dropsy, or if its something else.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

sounds like dropsy. pineconing is a sign of dropsy. as for the danio she must have been egg laden and dropped them


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

But if she dropped them then she wouldn't be fat anymore right?
Also, I have attempted at breeding my danios, and i'm almost 100% positive that this one is male, which means that he wouldn't be carrying eggs.
He has been fat like this for waaaaay too long to be carrying eggs. 
I highly doubt he is holding eggs, but it is possible.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

thats true Pleco. they just maybe FAT  feed them the peas. it outta do the trcik.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol yes I have recently attempted the pea method. How often do you suggest I give him peas?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

i feed my tanks every 10 days.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wait, you feed them peas every 10 days? or you just feed them food every ten days?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

lol i feed them food every day twice. i feed them peas every 10 days.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

OOOOHHHH okay, thats what I thought, just had to make that clear.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

any time.....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i never feed peas..too much work... instead; once each week i feed all of my fish spirulina flakes.. (except for my plecos...they are fed algae/spirulina wafers several feedings a week.).... the day after feeding the spirulina; nobody is fed..and water changes are done..


----------

